# EBAY - THIS IS HILARIOUS



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 4146756343

You gotta read it all for the full effect - I can't believe how high the price has gotten in the last 2 hours. When I first saw it, the price was $870. Two hours later it was $1270!

Too funny!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's good stuff... :toofunny:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That guy is hilarious! :lol:

He should think about being a stand up comic or something. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Definetly a good laugh! Especially his last post.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

$17,100!!! That would buy a ton of decoys!!! :wink:

Hmmmm, Where did she put that wedding dress?


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 16, 2004)

Over $18,000 for it now, man hope he doesn't get a nonpaying bidder.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I started reading it was 300,000, I got done reading at 500,000. Something tells me that he won't really get the money!!! :lol: 
Funny stuff though!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Good Stuff! Hey, at least he's not bitter about it! :beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

this is funny as hell looks like it's going to close around $3900


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A piece of internet history, I guess.

Fun to watch!


----------

